# Extended Archery



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

What are your thoughts on the extended archery elk hunt, does the Wasatch have allot of places to find them or is it worth the drive to vernal?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The Wasatch looks good on paper. The reality is it is steep, very crowded, and a difficult hunt area. You need to be a young man with a lot of energy to hunt it. But, if you don't mind the competition with hikers and bikers, it is not a bad place to hunt. Every year I look at canyons and think about wandering up thru them. When it comes time to go, the sofa and other things just seem to win me over. I generally get out once and am reminded of the difficulty of the hunt and then never return.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

It takes a lot of work to find the elk and even more to get a bull on the front. Depends on how dedicated you are. An area I've hunted before was 6 miles from the trailhead to find elk.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

In my opinion this is one nonetheless funniest hunts in late October and through November. Just ditch the crowds and you will have a blast


----------



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

That's why I say I wonder if vernal is worth the drive cause that is a very hard hunt


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Most of "vernal" extended is private.....


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I've never hunted the extended, is it bull elk only, not hunters choice?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

goonsquad said:


> I've never hunted the extended, is it bull elk only, not hunters choice?


It's hunter's choice! And you also have an extended archery elk only hunt in the Sanpete Valley from Nov 8 to Dec 31 which is also hunter's choice.

Also, FWIW, per our proposal, the Mule Deer Committee is recommending that the DWR and Wildlife Board consider adding some other Archery Extended Areas/Hunts in the state. We're talking only about deer because we're focused on that species, but elk probably would also be considered. There would have to be a set of criteria for considering them, but there are several areas that could not only handle it, but that could use it to solve problems of habitat overutilization, crop damage, road-kill, overpopulated areas, exceeded buck to doe ratios, etc. Hopefully, we'll see more of them in other parts of the state.


----------

